# Linux Boot Loader USB support



## urborg (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm posting here because I'm having issues trying to use Linux. I have Lilo set up as the bootloader, but the problem is, I can't get Lilo to use my USB keyboard. I tried the same with GRUB, with no results. My bios doesn't have any USB enabling features... but then again, my usb keyboard works in my bios, so I would think that it wouldn't matter. Is there any other way to get Lilo to recognize my USB keyboard? My PS/2 port is messed up, and it works only sporadically.


----------

